
Facebook says service hindered by lack of local news - bdz
https://apnews.com/790d194cbec347149be8b598009ad1c4
======
sjg007
I actually think Facebook should start a news department and engage and
develop journalists in local communities. You could then use that as a
resource to get a handle on the fake news epidemic as well.

